# MXR EVH 5150 Overdrive Pedal



## I Shot JR (Oct 26, 2015)

HYPED
I wonder how it sounds going straight into a poweramp.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Oct 26, 2015)

More of a distortion pedal than an overdrive...sounds interesting.

I sold yesterday my EVH 5150 50w and kinda already missing the sound and now this comes up...thats funny.


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 26, 2015)

The AMT P1 sounds better to my ears.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 26, 2015)

It's funny how fast these things pop up. When I first saw the thread on the weekend, all a Google search yielded were a couple of forum posts. 2 days later, demo videos are already up...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2015)

sylcfh said:


> The AMT P1 sounds better to my ears.



I'd most likely agree. It sounds like you'd expect a distortion pedal to sound in the Andertons video. I'm not surprised since MXR distortion pedals are kinda eh to me. 

I'd like to hear a side-by-side, but from the demos given, it sounds like your run-of-the-mill dirt box.


----------



## Tisca (Oct 26, 2015)

sylcfh said:


> The AMT P1 sounds better to my ears.



Anyone have opinions on the P1 vs P2?


----------



## WFPPthesound (Oct 27, 2015)

Amptweaker would be closer to 5150 I would think since James Brown designed both.


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 27, 2015)

Sounds a bit harsher/more metallic than the actual amp. Not all that bad, maybe it is the quality of the video. Like mentioned before, a side to side comparison would be more helpful.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm gonna give one a shot. I guess they start shipping Nov. 1st from Sweetwater. I already have a modded 6505+ but it stays at the practice spot. I keep my Marshall 8100 at home for when I get bored of computer amp sims and if it works with that as well as the Bogner Uberschall pedal did I have high hopes. But to hop on the complaint train, the whole no footswitchable boost is a bit of a joke. That feature put the Uberschall pedal over the top for me but since I won't be using it live it's not a make or break deal. Will probably post a video once I get familiar with it.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 20, 2015)

So this thing looks pretty cool, modeled after the Blue Channel, and Pete Thorn makes it sound freakin' killer:



So, which one of you guys with a 50 watt head are gonna pick this up and run it on the green channel to let us know if it then gives you back your blue channel and solves the volume jump issue!?


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 22, 2015)

The one thing that drives me nuts when new pedals like this one pop up is that when you look up demos for it, half of them sound really good and the other half sound not quite so good. All of which is a MAJOR pain if you can't try one out locally and can only get one through mail order.

Case in point: 



After this, I'd seriously think of getting one but at the same time, this one:



would make me not even want to try it.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 22, 2015)

Another problem is all the 1978 sentimental throw-backs that hate on this pedal because it doesn't sound like Eddie's prized vintage Marshall.

I know some people don't know how to capture the real (in person) sound/tone of any piece of gear for a TY video demo. But I'm starting to think the crappy ones are being done intentionally because they had a preconceived idea of what they wanted it to sound like.

Maybe Ted Templeman should have designed this pedal instead of MXR.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 22, 2015)

I agree on you with the marketing. The only one that gets it right is Sweetwater. They outright say "Sound like EVH's 5153 blue channel!" while the other stores I see are super-vague about it and claim "This will nail Eddie's tone!" Hell, even Pete Thorn was vague about it.


----------



## Alex79 (Nov 26, 2015)

In some demos it sounds a lot like the Boss DS-1!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> After this, I'd seriously think of getting one but at the same time, this one:
> 
> 
> 
> would make me not even want to try it.



Actually sounds pretty good in the 2nd part of the demo when he plugs it into the Marshall. Sounds just like Eddie's ..../Balance tone.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 28, 2015)

Rather than use the "boost" button, I wonder what kind of results one would get if they used an overdrive pedal in front of it ?


----------



## I Shot JR (Nov 29, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> Rather than use the "boost" button, I wonder what kind of results one would get if they used an overdrive pedal in front of it ?



Yes! Even Fluff and Ola didn't use a tubescreamer in their demos which is annoying, how it sounds with a overdrive is what will decide whether i buy it or not.

Maybe MXR requested they not use external pedals?


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 29, 2015)

I Shot JR said:


> Yes! Even Fluff and Ola didn't use a tubescreamer in their demos which is annoying, how it sounds with a overdrive is what will decide whether i buy it or not.
> 
> Maybe MXR requested they not use external pedals?



I don't think so, it's not very common to see people use a boost along with regular distortion pedals. If the pedal has a built in boost, they'll use it but other than that you really only see people boost amps and pre-amps/modellers.

I currently have a Bogner Red and my Bad Monkey OD pedal does a better job of boosting the pedal than the built in boost does. That's kind of why I was wondering how one would work with the MXR because from what I've heard & seen, the button on it doesn't seem to do much of anything.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 29, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> Case in point:
> 
> _video_
> 
> ...



I disagree. I think it sounds better in the 2nd demo than the 1st, myself


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 29, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> I disagree. I think it sounds better in the 2nd demo than the 1st, myself



To me it just seemed that in the 2nd video, the mids were a bit too high and all he did was switch guitars & amps. He never experimented at all with the eq section, whereas in the 1st one, he pretty much gave each knob a full sweep.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 29, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> I don't think so, it's not very common to see people use a boost along with regular distortion pedals. If the pedal has a built in boost, they'll use it but other than that you really only see people boost amps and pre-amps/modellers.
> 
> I currently have a Bogner Red and my Bad Monkey OD pedal does a better job of boosting the pedal than the built in boost does. That's kind of why I was wondering how one would work with the MXR because from what I've heard & seen, the button on it doesn't seem to do much of anything.



The boost function is supposed to be a volume boost for leads/solos.
Not a pre-distortion clean boost.

If a boost like that isn't built into an amp or placed in the FX Loop, it doesn't do a whole lot.

And I agree, when demoing a pedal like this people want to hear the pedal based on its own merits. 
No effects like reverb/delay, and no stacking with other boost pedals.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 30, 2015)

wakjob said:


> The boost function is supposed to be a volume boost for leads/solos.
> Not a pre-distortion clean boost.
> 
> If a boost like that isn't built into an amp or placed in the FX Loop, it doesn't do a whole lot.
> ...



I don't mind if they add effects or switch gear around but if a video is posted as a "demo" or "review" of a certain amp or pedal, they should at the very least go through each of the parameters to give you an idea of the range of sounds available. 

What isn't helpful is when they set everything at noon and just witch between bridge & neck pickups for 3-5 minutes.

What's even less cool is that I found out the local guitar shop will be selling them for $279 plus tax. The pedal is cool & all but not for $300


----------



## shred-o-holic (Dec 2, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> but at the same time, this one:
> 
> 
> 
> would make me not even want to try it.




Yeah you lost me on this impression completely. It sounds good in the demo.


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 2, 2015)

shred-o-holic said:


> Yeah you lost me on this impression completely. It sounds good in the demo.



In the guitar only sections, it just seems a bit "grainy" to my ears. When mixed, it's not so bad.

I guess the issue with that demo in particular is that he doesn't change any of the settings on the pedal to show what kind of range it has he just keeps swapping amps & guitars without even showing the settings.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## lewis (Jun 30, 2016)

Sorry for the bump on this old thread but how do we think this pedal would sound infront of the peavey Pirahna micro tube amp?. Seems like a really fun and micro way to get that 5150/evh tone?.
Wonder how it would handle 7 and 8 strings too. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 30, 2016)

lewis said:


> Sorry for the bump on this old thread but how do we think this pedal would sound infront of the peavey Pirahna micro tube amp?. Seems like a really fun and micro way to get that 5150/evh tone?.
> Wonder how it would handle 7 and 8 strings too. Anyone else interested?



I'm unsure about that amp but it handles my 7 string just fine, I really really enjoy the pedal myself.


----------



## Elric (Jun 30, 2016)

lewis said:


> Sorry for the bump on this old thread but how do we think this pedal would sound infront of the peavey Pirahna micro tube amp?. Seems like a really fun and micro way to get that 5150/evh tone?.
> Wonder how it would handle 7 and 8 strings too. Anyone else interested?


It would likely be as feeble as any other decent pedal in front of a cheap a** solid state amp.  EVH does not rock a pedal as his main distortion and a pedal, stripes or no, is not going to make a 20W solid state amp sound like a raging 5150 tube head. Get bias amp/FX with an amp match of a 5150, get Revalver and load one of the 6505s or grab TSE, load any of those up and run at high volume through a good monitoring solution. Better EVH modern era tones to be sure... Pete Thorn's demos always sound absurdly good because he's absurdly good at getting tone/playing. Just IMHO.


----------



## lewis (Jul 1, 2016)

Elric said:


> It would likely be as feeble as any other decent pedal in front of a cheap a** solid state amp.  EVH does not rock a pedal as his main distortion and a pedal, stripes or no, is not going to make a 20W solid state amp sound like a raging 5150 tube head. Get bias amp/FX with an amp match of a 5150, get Revalver and load one of the 6505s or grab TSE, load any of those up and run at high volume through a good monitoring solution. Better EVH modern era tones to be sure... Pete Thorn's demos always sound absurdly good because he's absurdly good at getting tone/playing. Just IMHO.


Wait i thought the peavey piranha had preamp tubes inside i.e not solid state?.


----------



## thraxil (Jul 1, 2016)

lewis said:


> Wait i thought the peavey piranha had preamp tubes inside i.e not solid state?.



Tube preamp, but solid state power amp. I'm optimistic, but barely anyone's really gotten a chance to play with them yet so the verdict is still out.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 2, 2016)

I've bought one of these 5150 ODs, it's in the post and should arrive on Monday. I'll be sure to check in with some of my thoughts once I've had a play with it. I'm pretty excited, I think it will be a great addition to my rig.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 2, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I've bought one of these 5150 ODs, it's in the post and should arrive on Monday. I'll be sure to check in with some of my thoughts once I've had a play with it. I'm pretty excited, I think it will be a great addition to my rig.



I'm pretty sure you will. It was quite a while after they came out that they finally got one in at a local shop so that I could try it out in person. I will say this though, they sound a LOT better in person than they do in the Youtube demos that I've looked up.


----------



## lewis (Jul 2, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I've bought one of these 5150 ODs, it's in the post and should arrive on Monday. I'll be sure to check in with some of my thoughts once I've had a play with it. I'm pretty excited, I think it will be a great addition to my rig.



Looking forward to hearing reviews and hopefully some tone demo vids?. Presume there will be a npd thread too??


----------



## lewis (Jul 3, 2016)

Could i request someone trying this pedal as a clean boost on a tight modern metal/djent tone demo??.
Im planning to try some interesting things with this thing but i wana know if it kinda works first.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 3, 2016)

lewis said:


> Could i request someone trying this pedal as a clean boost on a tight modern metal/djent tone demo??.
> Im planning to try some interesting things with this thing but i wana know if it kinda works first.



I could give it a spin but I only have a GSP1101. Would something like that do you any good ?

To be honest, I've tried it out and although it _does_ work, an OD pedal will work a lot better because the 5150 has quite a bit of gain to it and it ramps up pretty quickly. Whereas something like the MXR CBM OD or the Il Torino doesn't go up quite as high.


----------



## lewis (Jul 3, 2016)

Spinedriver said:


> I could give it a spin but I only have a GSP1101. Would something like that do you any good ?
> 
> To be honest, I've tried it out and although it _does_ work, an OD pedal will work a lot better because the 5150 has quite a bit of gain to it and it ramps up pretty quickly. Whereas something like the MXR CBM OD or the Il Torino doesn't go up quite as high.



That would be ace man yeah. Thanks


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 3, 2016)

I gave it a shot and it's not bad but it's pretty noisy.

Just to make it slightly ironic, I used the 5150 amp. 

The 1st clip is 2 parts. 1st segment is the 5150 w/no boost and the 2nd is with the MXR 5150 OD.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/voss451/51505150a[/SC]

Just for a comparison, I used the same amp with the MXR Il Torino OD as a boost. A lot less noise and pretty much the same eq options.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/voss451/5150iltorino-1[/SC]

I had the gain of the amp set at 28, so it's not very high. It's just that the Ravelle I used has an Invader in the bridge, so it's pretty saturated.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 4, 2016)

Ok, my EVH 5150 OD turned up today, I'll give me thoughts. The rig I tested it through is a Carvin Legacy 1 212 with a Keeley Aurora in the loop. Guitars are a Strandberg Boden OS7 with EMG 707Xs and a Fender Richie Kotzen signature Strat with custom Dimarzio singlecoils specific to the model.

Looks and housing: It looks cool as, imo. I've always been a big EVH fan and love the striped black on black look. The blue on/off light and the yellow smart gate light are easy to see without being retina-burning super high intensity. I don't think you'd struggle to see them on stage. It's reassuringly heavy and built like a tank, feels very rugged. If I have any complaints, it's that the input and output jacks are on the top of the unit and all my other pedals in the chain have the jacks on the sides, making it fiddly to neatly run the patch cables into the EVH. Also, the gain knob is stiffer to the turn than the other knobs, but it's operation is unaffected. No real issues, I'm just being super picky and honest.

Tonez: With the Strandberg, I wasn't really getting a brown sound vibe at lower gain settings. It's bright, warm and clear but didn't really evoke early VH record tone imo. I think this is quite possibly pickup related as the EMG 707Xs, while great for many things, are not amazing for low to mid gain stuff imo. As noted by a poster above, the gain ramps up quickly and once I had it cranked, then I started getting some latter day EVH tone. Harmonics just jump off the neck, arpeggios come out clear and crisp, think F.U.C.K era. The low B string is tight and clear. It's not the same as a 5150 amp however - more on that shortly. 

With the Kotzen Strat, I dialed back the gain and started feeling that brown love, it's medium output singles doing a better job of channeling that hot 80s sound than the Strandberg. A guitar with some medium output humbuckers would be even closer. A nod must be given to the amp though, the Carvin Legacy seems to take the pedal very well and the natural sag and compression of the tube section in the Legacy really helped bring it all to life. Trying the EVH through a SS amp likely wouldn't get as good as result. Cranking the gain up again saw hot, clear distortion, making chords sound wonderful, it's rich and lush. The EQ section is great, loads of boost and cut for the bass, mids and treble.

A/B'ing it against the Legacy's drive channel with the Maxon, it's a different character. Both are very "clean" distortion sounds, but for want of a better description the Legacy is pure Vai tone, the 5150 is latter day Eddie, though it may seem blindingly obvious to state that.

Features: The boost button is nice, giving more compression and gain. I tended to find the best results came with just leaving the boost switched on. If I'm being picky, an LED under the button would be handy for stage users so you can see if it's on or not.

The Smart Gate really needs a big mention. This is what sold the pedal to me and I think really sets it apart from the competition. Turn the knob to 7 o clock and it's off, turn it right and it increases the noise gate effect. To set it, you dial your tone in then take your hands off the strings, turn the knob until it lights up yellow and the noise goes away. If you really dime the gain or have another OD in front of it (I run a Maxon before it in my chain but don't need to have it active while using the 5150) you will need to have the gate set nearly at max and at this setting I found it could cut in during runs: it clamps so quickly that if I was playing some 16th note groups of 5, it would cut the first note of each group out as it tried to clamp in the slight pause between each group. Turning the gate down a bit solved this, I was just being overly enthusiastic with the gate. It's easy to set and you probably don't need as much gate as you think, and once it's set it works flawlessly.

Is it a Peavey 5150 in a pedal? In a word, no. Even cranked right up, it doesn't have that grind and grit of a Peavey 5150. You can't copy your favourite death metal record tones with this on it's own. The 5150 name is a misnomer (which has fooled quite a few people), it's not a Peavey 5150, it's purely EVH's OD tone. Even calling it an OD is a bit misleading as really it's a distortion pedal - the OD window is there, but it's narrow and most of the pedals operating range is in the distortion field.

The tone and character of this pedal is bright and clear. It's not really a chugger pedal. It's probably not the ideal dj0nt pedal (I don't play it so I didn't test it), it's not a clean boost pedal. Imo, this is a guitar hero shred pedal. It makes your leads sing and a your high gain chords ring clean and without harshness. It's the opposite of say, a Boss HM-2. There is little dirt or grit in the 5150 OD, it doesn't get dirty, it just gets hotter and louder the more you push it.

This pedal will live in my rig for a long, long time. To me, this is a grail of distortion pedals. It's expensive, at £190-ish in the UK, any more cash than that and I'd expect to see a boutique name on a pedal, but it's unique in it's combination of clarity and features. It's the "cleanest" distortion pedal I think I've ever used, but it doesn't sound lifeless, sterile or flat. I think that is a remarkable achievement. I agree that none of the videos I've heard so far really do it justice. If you're thinking about getting of these, try it, but make sure you have the money ready to buy it because you're going to want it. 

For players who want:
*Rich, wet distortion
*Bright and clear chords and arpeggios
*Wild harmonics and singing leads

Not for players who want:
*Djont
*Peavey 5150 tone in a box
*The ultimate brown sound - a hot rod boutique amp and an OD pedal is still the best and most authentic way


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 5, 2016)

^ ^ ^ ^

Quite possibly one of the most honest reviews I've seen about this pedal to date. 

HOW did they miss putting in an led of some sort to indicate whether the boost was on or off ??? 

That aside, it is a pretty badass pedal and is one of the few that doesn't really come off all that well in video demos for some reason. It truly does have to be tried out in person on an amp with a decent clean channel.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 5, 2016)

I agree with that review, I run the pedal through a Carvin Legacy head with a 2x12 Legacy cab so we probably hear pretty similar results too haha.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 21, 2016)

Someone finally did an MXR EVH 5150 review that did it justice:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwDooCZrCHA

The guy is a really nice player too, loads of cool licks and his touch and vibrato is ace.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 27, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Is it a Peavey 5150 in a pedal? In a word, no. Even cranked right up, it doesn't have that grind and grit of a Peavey 5150. You can't copy your favourite death metal record tones with this on it's own. The 5150 name is a misnomer (which has fooled quite a few people), it's not a Peavey 5150, it's purely EVH's OD tone. Even calling it an OD is a bit misleading as really it's a distortion pedal - the OD window is there, but it's narrow and most of the pedals operating range is in the distortion field.



This pedal is supposed to mimic the EVH 5150 III (Blue/crunch channel), so obviously it won't sound like a Peavey 5150 when it's not even modeled after the lead channel.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 28, 2016)

Sounds like the good pedal to play some priest.


----------



## P-Ride (Jul 28, 2016)

Are these kind of pedals to 'match' a 5150?

Or are they for someone who can't afford a 5150 and wants to try and grab that tone, through a Marshall MG?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 28, 2016)

Emperoff said:


> This pedal is supposed to mimic the EVH 5150 III (Blue/crunch channel), so obviously it won't sound like a Peavey 5150 when it's not even modeled after the lead channel.



That may well be the case, but I can't see anywhere on the official literature packaged with the pedal where it says that.



P-Ride said:


> Are these kind of pedals to 'match' a 5150?
> 
> Or are they for someone who can't afford a 5150 and wants to try and grab that tone, through a Marshall MG?



No and no. It's not a 5150 in a box, it's a pedal to get EVH's pristine 90s lead tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 28, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> That may well be the case, but I can't see anywhere on the official literature packaged with the pedal where it says that.



http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EVH5150



> 5150 Blue Channel in a Box
> Designed in conjunction with Eddie Van Halen, the MXR EVH 5150 Overdrive effects pedal is a sonic replica of an EVH 5150 III's blue channel.



Pretty sure the blue LED is a reference to the 5153's blue channel as well.


----------



## zakhooi (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry for reviving this old thread.

Could someone tell me, has the MXR EVH 5150 Overdrive also a built-in pre-amp just like the AMT-P2 has?
I couldn't find the answer online.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 15, 2018)

zakhooi said:


> Sorry for reviving this old thread.
> 
> Could someone tell me, has the MXR EVH 5150 Overdrive also a built-in pre-amp just like the AMT-P2 has?
> I couldn't find the answer online.
> ...



If you mean, does it have a 'cab sim' output so you can plug it directly into a power amp, sorry it doesn't. 
Sadly, a lot of pedal makers are throwing the word "pre amp" these days in relation to their drive pedals. Some actually ARE 'pre amps' (like the AMT) in that they can be plugged directly into a power amp or mixer and sound fine. I think others that are being called that _could_ be used as a pre amp (like the 5150 or Bogner Ecstacy Red) but they'd need some kind of cab sim after it (like a Mooer Radar or Torpedo CAB).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 15, 2018)

^Actually I think the problems with pedals like the 5150 OD or the Bogner pedals is they aren't EQd to go straight into a power amp, nor do they have the proper output.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 17, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Actually I think the problems with pedals like the 5150 OD or the Bogner pedals is they aren't EQd to go straight into a power amp, nor do they have the proper output.



That's what I meant. They are just basic "distortion pedals" like a Rat or DS-1 in terms of output. There's no cab emulation like you'd find on a Tech21 or AMT pedal.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 17, 2018)

Tisca said:


> Anyone have opinions on the P1 vs P2?



I only have the P2, but FWIW it sounds 10/10 through my Fryette PS2.

But the major difference is the LA2 series has 3 outputs (Amp, Cab sim, and mixer/PA) and the LA1 only has 2 (Amp and Cab sim). The LA2 is also two true channels, with the respective dirt channel and the clean channel that also has a + 8dB clean boost.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 17, 2018)

I also had the P2. It's more of a high-middy, scooped, tight sound. I find it's better than the E2 if you wanna do ERG stuff. I find the E2 is too harsh and scooped.



USMarine75 said:


> I only have the P2, but FWIW it sounds 10/10 through my Fryette PS2.
> 
> But the major difference is the LA2 series has 3 outputs (Amp, Cab sim, and mixer/PA) and the LA1 only has 2 (Amp and Cab sim). The LA2 is also two true channels, with the respective dirt channel and the clean channel that also has a + 8dB clean boost.



I have heard there's some slight tonal differences between the LA1 and LA2 series. Even some guys from AMT have kiiinda confirmed this?


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 17, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I also had the P2. It's more of a high-middy, scooped, tight sound. I find it's better than the E2 if you wanna do ERG stuff. I find the E2 is too harsh and scooped.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard there's some slight tonal differences between the LA1 and LA2 series. Even some guys from AMT have kiiinda confirmed this?



Making me want to try a P2 now. I’ve heard the P2 and R2 are extremely similar though, and I already have an R2

Regarding LA1 vs LA2 sound differences, I emailed AMT before I got my R2, and this is the response I got:



> Hi,
> 
> The sounds are similar, but the differences exist.
> What sound is better - difficult to say - the matter of taste
> ...



Not sure if there were revisions to the circuit or what, presumably there are at least minor differences.

Iirc there are some comparison videos on YouTube of P1 vs P2. I haven’t seen any comparisons of the others, however.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 17, 2018)

Had an R2 and P2

R2 is more growly and chunky. P2 is more cutting, scooped, and tighter. 

And yeah, that's the kinda response I'm talking about.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm really interested in one of the Diezel VH4 pedals. Sounded miles better than others in videos I've seen. Not sure how it compares to the AMT or Joyo stuff though


----------

